# Sony STR-DE400 "Protect Mode" 0.5yo?



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey all,
Gotta ala cheap system for bush, "bitsa" but all good for 6 months then the AV reciever cuts all and the unit flashes this "PROTECT" message, then shuts down. This after cold boot and a 3/4 way thru Bluray.
Checked, and smelled very slight "Zap" and the unit was very warm.

Living in tropical NT, I bought a desk fan for all the components, and attempted a reboot. Fine for short spells (10-20mins) then same.
Whilst testing, heard 1ch of 5.1 scratching/static,

Is it worth the $60 diagnostic at the local Sony repairer?
Or blow 4-500 on another?

Netsearchs has resulted in hearing "overheating" and "tiny heatsink" problems.

SYSTEM: for oldfart after 5 kids. Rural.
Set top::Topfield TF7050HDRt
Bluray:: Toshiba BDX1100
Amp:: Sony STR-DE400
Speakers::Sony SS-TS71
TV:: CRT- Sanyo CP21SE1K

NT


----------

